# looking to adopt homing pigeon...tampa bay area



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi...looking to adopt homing pigeon in the Tampa bay area. we will provide a loving home for the bird as we have a happy healthy one now. 
thanks...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It would be better, if you check local shelters, than check Ebay, and craigslist.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

There was a guy on eBay local who had homing pigeons but the language barrier was to bad to even talk on the phone. Closes place was in Orlando via Craigslist but no return email. None of the shelters have any close by that i called.

thank...


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

Found...close thread.
Thanks...


----------

